# need engine recomendations for little kids



## square1pa (Apr 11, 2008)

I have a 5 year old and a 2 year old. I have a aristo tarckside rc set up in 2 engines with tenders or trailing cars, but these are to heavy, fragile, and complicated for them to use by themselves. I am thinking about getting the aristo simple starter rc system installed completely contained in some type of small engine that they can put on the tracks themselves. Has anybody put a rc system like this in a bachman porter, lgb stainz or something similiar? Please give me recomendations and descriptions as to how you did it.
thanks
ryan


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Aristo eggliners are perfect for kids. Del Tapporo has some great critter battery controls perfect for these - http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/DelTapparo/Electronics.htm 

-Brian


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

For small ones, there are several engines that have no pinch points that I know of. 

Most manufacturers have a disclaimer of 8 years old to run these trains due to the pinch points. 

Aristo Critter and eggliner. 
USA 20 tonner 
Hartland Mack 
LGB 2090 
Playmobil diesel if you can fine it. 

These are all 2 axle units and most have empty top sections where simple rc can be added. 

I was able to add the Aristo 75 mhz HOTE to my LGB rail truck, it fit perfectly in the tool box.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Those are excellent recommendations for kid-friendly engines. We have an eggliner, the kids love it

I tried to put an aristo basic train engineer, the one in the orange case, in a loco and it was no good--range was so short--like 5-8 feet--that it was worse than useless

Dela Tapparo makes a very inexpensive remote control unit, the "rail boss" I haven't tried it but it looks good

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/DelTapparo/RailBoss.htm


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm a dad too, of 4! Oldest 5, youngest 6 mo...


I vote for the HLW Mack, and EVO control from Radio Control Systems http://www.evo-rc.net/home.php aka: Tony Walshman 

Check his specials for some Super Deals on control options.... I just received mine a few weeks ago!

Tony (RCS/EVO) has posted many "How To's" online with pictures to aid in installing... for instance

here is a link to 2 Mack Installs: it was this tutorial that convinced me to try self installing!

http://cs.trains.com/trccs/forums/p/29861/388449.aspx#388449

 http://cs.trains.com/trccs/forums/p/34029/434717.aspx#434717

The Bachmann Saddle Tank: just finished one of these myself, with sound..it's a lot of fun! 

http://archive.mylargescale.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=19441 

and the LGB Diesel Switcher---also completed one of these a few months ago (for my eldest-his 5th Birthday), a little different way for me (Sound in trail car, with batt and control all on-board)...This engine is currently my Favorite, it is runs better than anything else we own! 

http://archive.mylargescale.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=28522 

Hope some of this helps! lemmie know if I can be of any assistance! 

Wholesale Trains has the Purple Mack for $42.99 http://www.wholesaletrains.com/Detail.asp?ID=20011514

or buy it from HLW and their speical "club" page (nothing to do but sign up for free) for $45 with No Shipping! 

http://h-l-w.com/Specials/Success.asp 
cale 

Here is a link to a photo of a Mack I "converted" to battery without remote control (DPDT) on roof with 9.6v in cab, I'm planning on installing one of the EVO throttles I bought from Tony (Specials Page) to give full control for my Luke (2nd Born) 


http://www.lscdata.com/users/cale_nelson/photo/TandA1.jpg


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Playmobil have gone to full battery power. Cheap? Yes. Toylike? Yes. RTR Battery RC? Yes. 

http://store.playmobilusa.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-US-Site/en_US/Search-Show?q=train


----------

